# SATA Treiber in boot.ini einspeisen ?



## Dimenson (11. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute,

Ich habe von einer IDE Platte die Windows Version auf eine SATA Festplatte kopiert, und nun möchte ich von der SATA booten, aber logischerweise sind die SATA Treiber nicht installiert, bzw. werden nicht mitgeladen.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen das man mit der Boot.ini Treiber mit zu laden. Jetzt bin grad drum und  dran dies zum laufen zu bringen. Aber es will einfach nicht! Klar könnte ich dies auch anders lösen aber ich möchte gern diese Methode auch kennen lernen. 

Hier mal nen Auszug von meiner Boot.ini :



> [boot loader]
> timeout=30
> default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS
> [operating systems]
> ...



So beim booten habe ich dann die Auswahl zwischen 2 Betriebssysteme, wenn ich die nun die SATA version auswähle, erzählt er mir was von "Der Windows Pfad konnte nicht gefunden werden" oder so in der Art, also hat er den falschen Treiber  ?

Es handelt sich um das Mainboard :  MSI PT8 Neo-V 
Da es keine direkten Treiber sondern nur für diesen Chipsatz habe ich gefunden. Um den einzelnen treiber rauszusuchen, also ne *.sys Datei, habe ich die Treiber installiert und habe eine "viamraid.sys" Datei gefunden in system32/driver , diese habe ich genommen unbenannt in "NTBOOTDD.SYS" und ins Root kopiert, so wie die Option "scsi()" in der boot.ini das braucht.

Warum klappt das ganze nicht ?

Wobei mir auch denke könnte das disk() falsche Angabe hat, wegen SATA ?


----------



## octo124 (11. Januar 2007)

Also so wie du wörtlich es geschrieben hast, wird es wohl nicht gehn.
Mit SCSI kann XP nix anfangen, in jeder boot.ini muss multi vorn stehn. Zusätzlich stellt sich die Frage ob auf der SATA eine primäre Partition besteht, nicht das diese HD eine erweiterte Part hat inkl. einem kleinen 8 Mb grossen "Bootsector" - die Datenträgerverwaltung erkennt dann die ganze HD als primär an, was etwas falsch wäre.
K.A. was installierte SATA-Treiber in einem XP, welches auf einem IDE-LW installiert sind, schaden sollten = integriere sie dort und verfahre nach diesem Schema hier:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249285


----------



## gorim (12. Januar 2007)

Den Eintrag scsi(0) benötigt man bei einem SCSI-Hostadapter und boot von einer angeschlossenen SCSI.Platte.
Auf diese Weise kann man XP keinen anderen Treiber unterschieben, da muß man andere Wege bestreiten. Einfach reinkopieren geht auch nicht, weil zuviele Einträge in der Registry auch noch geändert werden müssen. In einer früheren Ausgabe von der zeitschrift ct wurde so ein Weg beschrieben, andere Treiber für SATA im laufenden Betrieb reinzunehmen und dann das Board zu wechseln. Bei dir sollte es reichen, vorher den SATA-Treiber zu installieren, weil ein Wechsel ja nicht stattfindet. Hat bei mir zumindest von IDE auf SCSI mal funktioniert.
Und wie oben bereits geschrieben. Primäre, bootbare Partition anlegen und darauf XP kopieren. Frage, wie wurde XP kopiert?

bis dann
gorim


----------

